# sainfoin in virginia ?



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

has anyone ever tried growing Sainfoin in zone 7 or similar? i'd like to try it but with shipping and all seems like a pricey experiment.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

It sounds like there is some misinformation about sainfoin. See this web page.


----------



## spieker (Jun 26, 2009)

I am in Augusta County, Virginia and planted it this spring for the first time. Planted 1/2 acre as an experiment. Did lime it twice before planting as my soil has a low ph. Unfortunately, my area has been extremely dry. Grew about 4-6" tall and looked like it was dying. Rain recently, and it looks like it is going to survive. 

I hope it will bloom this year. If not and it survives, I hope it comes up as a strong established plant next year. 

I am interested in knowing whether or not anyone else has tried it and what their results were, also.

Even though my sainfoin has not done well, it seems to be a favorite place for the local deer.


----------

